# Blast Training System: Bicep Blast Challenge



## bradconnor (Jul 19, 2012)

Ryan Hughes is one of the first two IFBB Men?s Physique Pros in the US. He is also the creator of the ?Blast Training System,? BodySpace Spokesmodel finalist, published fitness model, New York City's Top Fitness Professional and avid fitness enthusiast. 

He will be posting a number of challenges based on my 'Blast Training System'. The first in the series in the Bicep Blast Challenge - I hope you enjoy. 

The competitors holding the top 3 leader-board positions on 16th October 2012 will win the following: 

1st Place - HughesFIT Swag Tank, Blast Tee & a copy of the 'Blast Training System.' 

2nd Place - HughesFIT Blast Tee & a copy of the 'Blast Training System.' 

3rd Place - Copy of the 'Blast Training System.' 

The challenge details are as follows: 

1) Challenger then must complete 50 reps of standing Straight Bar Curls with 30% of body weight on barbell. 
2) Challenger must complete 50 reps of standing EZ Bar Curls with 30% of body weight on barbell. 
3) Challenger then must finish with 50 reps of standing Rope Curls with 30% of body weight on machine. 








This challenge is for time, so move as fast as possible. Technique is key, and this challenge takes into account the rating added by your fellow competitors. 

Follow Ryan: 
Ryan Hughes | Facebook 
Ryan Hughes (ryanphughes) en Twitter 

The Blast Training System: 
Chelsea Body Building | Best Personal Training in New York City | Manhattan Fitness Professional | HughesFit.com

​


----------



## Cork (Jul 20, 2012)

I imagine straightening your arms the following day would be an even better challenge.


----------

